# Giant or Fuji???



## YNGBLOOD01

Hey guys, new to the whole road bike thing, was wondering what you think....


Giant TCR Composite 2 or a Fuji Team Superlite....

Any information or opinions on either bike would be great. Im 5'9" and weigh 135, also 17 years old. Let me know what you think as far as value, componets, etc. 

Thanks, YNGBlood01


----------



## Shane

*Giant 100%*

[Thanks, YNGBlood01[/QUOTE]

The Superlite is a total bargin, and you probably will love it. BUT, carbon fiber is the way to go. If you ride them back to back, you will notice the Giant really absorbs the small road chatter and on the longer rides it makes a difference. I just got of an aluminum Specialized S-works and got a Giant TCR. I like the Giant way better.


----------



## deastin

YNGBLOOD01 said:


> Hey guys, new to the whole road bike thing, was wondering what you think....
> 
> 
> Giant TCR Composite 2 or a Fuji Team Superlite....
> 
> Any information or opinions on either bike would be great. Im 5'9" and weigh 135, also 17 years old. Let me know what you think as far as value, componets, etc.
> 
> Thanks, YNGBlood01



I was in your position earlier this summer and i chose a Giant TCR 2, now i wasnt looking at a fuji it was a trek, but regardless the Giant won out, BIG TIME. I dont know any other bike thats gives you the value for the money that Giant does in their TCR line. I totaly LOVE mine, wont even let me friend ride it around the block! So thats my not so humble opinion but I just hope you can find a TCR 2 as there werent alot left in July. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## YNGBLOOD01

*Giant or Fuji*

I've got a TCR Composite 2 lined up, just haven't decided which to pick up yet, Fuji is in about a month or so...any idea what the Giant weighs in at? Thanks so much...

YNGBlood01


----------



## deastin

YNGBLOOD01 said:


> I've got a TCR Composite 2 lined up, just haven't decided which to pick up yet, Fuji is in about a month or so...any idea what the Giant weighs in at? Thanks so much...
> 
> YNGBlood01


Have not ever put my Giant on a scale to weigh it, honestly weight dosnt matter THAT much. Its a carbon fiber bike its lite, trust me, but neither one of us are LA , so like two lbs isnt going to make much difference. The Giant should weigh less, but if you really wanna know throw it on a scale.


----------



## Savedsol

Without a doubt the Fuji weighs less. The Fuji superlight comes in at under 16lbs for a 54cm frame. I was in your position just last week except I was looking at the Fuji Professional = carbon rear stays and full Dura Ace, under 19lbs. Once you ride carbon stays you will not want that full aluminum frame anymore. I ended up trying a TCR2 for poops and giggles and was smitten. Dealer didn't have a M in stock so he stripped a smaller TCR2 and put it on a TCR Team frame. Just brought it home last night. Sella SLR Gel saddle and Cinelli bars are on the only differences. Haven't weighed it yet but I would guess in the 18-19lb range.


----------



## YNGBLOOD01

Rode the Fuji Professional as well, great bike, loved the Dura Ace. Also road a Fuji Team, however, still have not found a Superlite. When i Rode The TCR Composite 2, loved the carbon frame, amazing difference compared to alluminum. Sounds like you've got a great little set up going as well. Think I am going to pick up the Composite 2 pretty quickly here, just have to swap stems and grab a different set of pedals.


----------



## shokhead1

Giant,top stuff,FSA,Easton,Mavic,hard to beat.


----------



## dgangi

*Depends*



YNGBLOOD01 said:


> Hey guys, new to the whole road bike thing, was wondering what you think....
> 
> 
> Giant TCR Composite 2 or a Fuji Team Superlite....
> 
> Any information or opinions on either bike would be great. Im 5'9" and weigh 135, also 17 years old. Let me know what you think as far as value, componets, etc.
> 
> Thanks, YNGBlood01


I own a Fuji Team and my friend owns a Fuji Team Superlite. We both LOVE our bikes for long distance and short races. My bike (54cm) weighed in at 16.7 pounds. My friend's Superlite (54cm) weighed in at just under 16 pounds. We both have about 3000 miles on our bikes and we are both totally satisfied with our rides.

If you are looking at short crit races, then the Fuji Team Superlite would be the bike to get because it is so light. Those extra few pounds will make the Fuji handle better and sprint faster than the Giant.

Now if you are looking for a touring bike, the Giant TCR would be the better bet because of the carbon frame (a little more cushy than AL). That being said, I have ridden my own Fuji on a number of century rides without any complaint.

I don't think you can lose going with either bike. But I think the Fuji is a much less expensive bike than the Giant, so if price is an issue, pick the Fuji.

Thx...Doug


----------



## YNGBLOOD01

*Heres the thing...*

The dilemma- have to wait for the 05' Fuji's to actually come out, however, found a Giant TCR Comp. 2, 04' medium, and its on sale. Think I can pick it up for around $1500....so theres some debating going on, whether to wait a few more weeks and end up paying hundreds more for the 05 Fuji, or go with the 04 for alot less. Could always replace the wheelset on the Giant, and a few other things for weight. Thanks, Dan


----------



## shokhead1

If that TCR fits,jump on it,thats a nice deal and a real nice carbon bike.


----------



## Amf2snipper

*Giant all the way*

Don't diss Giant carbon.....the worlds lightest frame set, compact geometry might not be as sexy but makes for a stiffer frame, Fully loaded with high end stuff. Why......Why....because they are the bigest bike companie on earth......Fuji....don<t they make cameras and stuff like that. Ride giant and never look back. And if you see a show off dude on TREK OCLV carbon....ask him what type of tree it was carved out of....hihihi. It must be rose wood...that could be the only justification for their high prices. 
Cheers.....


----------



## pelon

*TCR2 weight*

I have a 04 TCR2 LG frame. With two water bottle carriers as only add ons it tips the scales at my LBS at 18.4 pounds. Love the ride. With the trade show in progress you may be able to get a TCR1 with better components, wheelset, and lighter for close to TCR2 price.


----------

